# Quantums in the woods in Vermont



## 86A2Jet (Jul 4, 2007)

Who posted the shots of the four QSWs in the woods in VT? I remember him saying he had contact info for the landowner and I've got family there and am in need of QSW parts. Anyone remember this?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

what parts do you need? I have 6 QSWs that are parts cars in different stages.


----------



## 86A2Jet (Jul 4, 2007)

*What years*

What years are they? Looking for some interior parts for an '85 4-cyl FWD QSW, mainly. Thanks.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

86A2Jet said:


> What years are they? Looking for some interior parts for an '85 4-cyl FWD QSW, mainly. Thanks.



WTF is a 4cyl FWD QSW? :screwy::what::sly:opcorn::laugh:


All 4 cylinder motor'd Quantums are Front Wheel Drive.


QSW are only all wheel drive, aka quattro I, and are 5 cylinders.


What parts do you want?


----------



## 86A2Jet (Jul 4, 2007)

*terms*

Not up on the lingo apparently.

I meant QSW = Quantum Station Wagon, as opposed to a sedan or coupe/hatchback. Now I see where my err was.

Need parts for a 1985 Quantum 1.8L. I will get some pics of the stuff I am looking for...but it would be a pain to ship them.


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

86A2Jet said:


> Not up on the lingo apparently.
> 
> I meant QSW = Quantum Station Wagon


Clearly not. 

QSW: Quantum Syncro Wagon. 
Syncro: AWD


----------

